# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2015)



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jan 2015 às 15:38)

Nomes internacionais para o Pacífico Oeste:

Mekkhala, Higos, Bavi, Maysak, Haishen, Noul, Dolphin, Kujira, Chan-hom, Linfa, Nangka, Soudelor, Molave, Goni, Atsani, Etau, Vamco, Krovanh, Dujuan, Mujigae, Choi-wan, Koppu, Champi, In-fa, Melor, Nepartak, Chantu, Dianmu, Mindulle, Lionrock, Kompasu, Namtheun, Malou, Meranti, Rai, Malakas, Megi, Chaba, Aere, Songda.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jan 2015 às 15:45)

Tufão  Mekkhala está fazendo landfall neste momento nas Filipinas.
Ventos superiores a 100 km/h e acumulados de chuva significativos são esperados para as ilhas da parte central e norte do país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2015 às 05:36)

Mekkhala causou duas mortes e danos estimados em 700 milhões de dólares.
Modelos mostram a possibilidade da formação de um ou dois ciclones até o dia 15/02 na região das Ilhas Marianas.
Os dois próximos nomes são Higos e Bavi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Fev 2015 às 05:27)

Higos se formou no dia 06/02 e rapidamente se intensificou para categoria 4 no dia 09/02. 
Atualmente o ciclone já se tornou extratropical.
Higos empatou com Nancy (1970) como ciclone mais forte no Pacífico Oeste em Fevereiro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 07:20)

Bavi se formou no Pacífico Oeste e pode afetar a Micronésia, Guam, Ilhas Marshall e Mariana do Norte como tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 06:30)

No Pacífico Oeste tivemos até o momento, 5 depressões tropicais, sendo que 4 atingiram a força de tempestade tropical e 3 de Tufão.

Nomes - Categoria - Áreas afetadas:
Mekkhala - Categoria 1 - Ilhas Carolinas e Filipinas.
Higos - Categoria 4 - Ilhas Marshall e Ilhas Carolinas.
Bavi - Temps. Tropical  - Kiribati, Ilhas Marshall, Ilhas Marianas  e Filipinas.
Maysak - Atualmente em atividade


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mar 2015 às 06:39)

Tufão Maysak (categoria 2) deve continuar se fortalecendo por no mínimo mais 48 horas.
O ciclone pode afetar Palau, como categoria 4 entre 31/03 e 01/04.
Filipinas deve seguir acompanhando o sistema.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 22:12)

http://earthsky.org/earth/before-and-after-cyclone-pam-vanuatu


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 04:46)

Tufão Maysak se intensificou bem mais que o previsto e pode chegar na categoria 5 neste último dia de Março.
Caso o ciclone consiga chegar hoje na categoria 5, ele irá se tornar o terceiro desde o começo dos registros a chegar nesta categoria antes do mês de Abril. Os outros dois foram Ophelia em Janeiro de 1958 e Mitag em Março de 2002.
Em 2015 tivemos até o momento 4 tempestades nomeadas, segundo começo de temporada mais ativo, perdendo apenas para 1965 que teve 5.
Maysak já é o terceiro tufão do ano, o que faz que 2015 seja o ano com a maior quantidade de tufões para um começo de temporada.
O ciclone pode afetar a ilha de Yap e não Palau como disse ontem. 
















O ciclone afetou as Ilhas Chuuk no domingo como categoria 1, provocando muitos danos e 5 mortes.
Uma estação na ilha registrou aproximadamente 140 mm de chuva em 3 horas e ventos de 115 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 04:54)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 05:17)

Chuuk


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 07:01)

Orion disse:


> http://earthsky.org/earth/before-and-after-cyclone-pam-vanuatu



Que visão terrível! Levará bastante tempo a recuperar e esperemos que a erosão agora não arraste uma parte dos solos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 18:17)

Maysak chegou na categoria 5.
O ciclone está afetando as Ilhas Carolinas e Yap.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2015 às 18:17)

Maysak


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2015 às 05:57)

Maysak - Categoria 5
@AstroSamantha


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2015 às 06:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2015 às 17:33)




----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2015 às 03:26)

Complementando a foto anterior:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ropical-storm-Maysak-seen-astronauts-ISS.html


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

Imagem de satélite do dia de hoje. O tufão Maysak perdeu alguma intensidade. Ainda bem para as Filipinas.
fonte da imgens: http://pt.allmetsat.com/imagens/nrlmry_pacific_ir.php
http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/geobrow...15&month=4&day=2&slot=1800&ch=4&grid=1&size=2


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 02:01)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Abr 2015 às 06:51)

Maysak como era esperado se enfraqueceu e está agora se aproximando das Filipinas como categoria 1. 
O landfall pode ocorrer neste domingo de Páscoa na ilha de Luzon. 
Acumulados de chuva podem variar entre 100 e 200 mm, o que pode ocasionar inundações. 
Em sua passagem pela Micronésia o ciclone deixou 9 mortos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2015 às 06:36)

Maysak fez landfall nas Filipinas como uma fraca tempestade tropical.
O ciclone se dissipou ontem.

TS Haishen se formou no dia 03 e se dissipou hoje.
A tempestade afetou algumas ilhas da Micronésia e não se relata danos ou fatalidades.

Devido a Haishen, 2015 se tornou o segundo começo de temporada mais ativo desde o começo dos registros em 1945. 
O ano de 1965, segue sendo o começo mais ativo, pois a quinta tempestade nomeada se formou logo no começo de Março.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2015 às 06:37)

Maysak no pico de intensidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Ciclone tropical Noul que está afetando neste momento a Micronésia, pode se intensificar até no mínimo categoria 4 nos próximos dias. 
Filipinas, Taiwan e Japão deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.

Modelos mostram o atual INVEST 93W também se tornando um forte tufão nos próximos dias e ameaçando Guam.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Mai 2015 às 19:49)

Ciclone tropical Noul que está afetando neste momento a Micronésia, pode se intensificar até no mínimo categoria 4 nos próximos dias. 
Filipinas, Taiwan e Japão deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.

Modelos mostram o atual INVEST 93W também se tornando um forte tufão nos próximos dias e ameaçando Guam.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2015 às 07:51)

Tufão Noul pode fazer landfall neste domingo nas Filipinas como categoria 4. 
O ciclone pode ainda afetar Taiwan e Ilhas Japonesas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2015 às 19:36)

Filipinas se prepara para o landfall do forte tufão Noul, que deve ocorrer neste domingo como categoria 4 ou 5. 
Acumulados de chuva de até 200 mm podem ser registrados no leste da Ilha de Luzon.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2015 às 07:01)

Noul se fortaleceu para categoria 5 e está afetando o leste da ilha de Luzon nas Filipinas neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2015 às 22:37)

Depois de chegar a categoria 5, tufão Noul está se enfraquecendo rapidamente. 
O ciclone deve afetar leste de Taiwan entre hoje e amanhã, além de parte do Japão entre 11 e 13 de Maio. 
Por enquanto sem relatos de danos ou mortes nas Filipinas


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 19:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2015 às 20:12)

*Tufão Noul*

O ciclone causou duas mortes nas Filipinas.
Ventos sustentados de 180 km/h foram registrados na província de Batanes.

Em Taiwan o ciclone causou acumulados próximos dos 100 mm em alguns locais e trouxe chuva para o norte do país, que passa por uma grave seca.

No Japão, o ciclone deixou pelo menos uma pessoa ferida.
Na ilha de Ishigaki, houve o registro de ventos sustentados de 104 km/h, sendo o maior valor já registrado em Maio desde o início dos registros em 1897.
A rajada de vento mais forte ocorreu em Shimoji-shima, onde os ventos sustentados chegaram a 131 km/h e as rajadas de vento a 172 km/h. 
Na Baía de Tóquio houve registro de rajadas de ventos de até 120 km/h.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 20:16)

Noul nas Filipinas no dia 9 de Maio. Fonte:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?image=Noul.A2015129.0235.2km.jpg







A NASA tem muitos compósitos relativamente aos furacões/tufões/ciclones e a outros eventos:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/gallery.cgi


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Mai 2015 às 21:00)

Ar seco causou enfraquecimento de Dolphin, mas o ciclone pode se intensificar novamente e ser uma grande ameaça para Guam.











Nos próximos dias poderíamos ter também a formação do ciclone Kujira.
2015 já está com 7 tempestades nomeadas, tornando-se a temporada mais ativa já registrada.
Em relação a energia ciclônica acumulada, esta temporada só está perdendo de 1976, que entre o período de 1º de Janeiro até 13 de Maio tinha um _ACE_ de 94,7 e 2015 está com 80,4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2015 às 08:06)

Tufão  Dolphin está afetando Guam neste momento como categoria 2.
Na capital Hagåtña, já houve o registro de rajadas de vento de 120 km/h.






Radar: http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=gua&product=N0R&overlay=11100101&loop=yes





Ao vivo de Tiyan, Guam


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2015 às 18:53)

Base Aérea de Andersen registrou pressão de 973 hPa e rajada de vento de 170 km/h durante a passagem do tufão.
Por enquanto não há relatos de danos ou feridos.
O acumulado de chuva superou 200 mm em alguns locais de Guam.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Mai 2015 às 19:01)

Dolphin está passando por uma rápida intensificação neste momento e pode se tornar o terceiro Super Tufão de 2015.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2015 às 08:06)

Dolphin agora é um Super Tufão de categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mai 2015 às 08:19)

Olho do tufão Dolphin


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2015 às 17:24)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85897&src=nha


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2015 às 05:26)

Dolphin se tornou um ciclone extratropical e segue para o Mar de Bering.
Temporada de tufões neste momento é mais ativa já registrada.

2015 já tem 6 ciclones que chegaram a categoria 5 (BANSI, EUNICE, PAM, MAYSAK, NOUL e DOLPHIN), faltam apenas 6 para se igualar a 1997.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2015 às 08:30)

Teremos uma primeira quinzena de Julho muito agitada no Pacífico Oeste.

Tempestade tropical Chan-hom se formou na Micronésia e poderia afetar Guam no sábado como um tufão. 
O ciclone depois poderia fazer recurvo e absorver o atual INVEST 94W tornando se um ciclone monstruoso dentro de alguns dias. 
Japão, Taiwan, Filipinas, Coreias do Norte e Sul, China e Rússia devem monitorar o desenvolvimento desse ciclone.

INVEST 96W é previsto atualmente para conseguir se tornar uma tempestade tropical, podendo afetar as Filipinas.
 Alguns modelos mostram a possibilidade de Chan-hom também absorver esse ciclone.

INVEST 97W também é previsto para se tornar pelo menos uma tempestade tropical. 
O GFS mostra o ciclone também sendo absorvido por Chan-hom e o modelo europeu mostra o ciclone se tornando um tufão.


----------



## Tstorm (7 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

Atualmente temos 3 ciclones ativos no Pacífico Oeste.

Linfa (ex INVEST 96W) fez landfall como tempestade tropical na ilha de Luzon, Filipinas.
Linfa está prevista para fazer landfall no sul da China como tempestade tropical.

O tufão Chan-hom tem previsão para chegar no máximo a categoria 4.







O tufão Nangka (ex INVEST 97W) está previsto para chegar a categoria 5 amanhã.
Nangka pode se tornar uma ameaça ao Japão.






*No momento que foi fotografado Nangka era categoria 3.

https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2015 às 00:49)

A agência meteorológica japonesa disponibilizou um novo satélite. Dá um detalhe sem precedente naquela zona do mundo (está agora ao mesmo nível da Europa). Ao contrário dos europeus, as imagens têm um espaçamento de 10 minutos (é superior que o Eumetsat no tempo entre os dados e ao Sat24 na quantidade de dados):

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/index.html





















*Chan-hom *







**
*Linfa *






*Nangka *


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2015 às 18:51)




----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/











http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas/217.html?elementCode=0

O imgur está com problemas. Compósitos das 3 tempestades aqui:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?image=Chan-hom.A2015190.0205.2km.jpg

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?image=Nangka.A2015190.0330.2km.jpg

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/single.cgi?image=Linfa.A2015190.0510.1km.jpg


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2015 às 22:59)




----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2015 às 23:03)




----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2015 às 16:37)




----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 13:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2015 às 07:46)

Tufão Linfa ( Cat.1) causou danos de 218 milhões de dólares.
Não houve registro de fatalidades.
Destaque para o registro de uma rajada de vento de 176 km/h em Jieyang, China.

Tufão Chan-hom (Cat.4) causou danos de 1,4 bilhões de dólares.
O ciclone causou 6 mortes.
Destaque para os acumulados de chuva superiores a 400 mm em áreas da província de Zhejiang, China.

Tufão Nangka (Cat.4) deixou 3 mortos no Japão e os danos ainda estão sendo calculados.
Em alguns locais o acumulado de chuva superou 500 mm, sendo o maior volume registrado em Kamikitayama, Nara, 615 mm.

5 depressões tropicais também foram registradas, sendo que uma está em atividade neste momento próximo das Filipinas.

Tufão Halola (Cat.2) pode afetar parte do Japão e Coréia do Sul nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 16:42)

*Super Typhoon Soudelor strongest storm on Earth this year*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...delor-strongest-storm-on-Earth-this-year.html

*



*


http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/13W/13W_floater.html

*




*
À medida que a tempestade se encaminha para a ilha Formosa é possivel acompanhá-la em radares japonesas. Clicar no quadrante mais apropriado, que serão as ilhas mais a sul-sudoeste:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/

As observações meteorológicas são aqui:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas/000.html?elementCode=0


----------



## Tstorm (5 Ago 2015 às 18:47)

04/08/2015 19h43 - Atualizado em 04/08/2015 19h54

*Supertufão Soudelor é fotografado por astronauta da Estação Espacial*
*Tempestade categoria 5 segue pelo Oceano Pacífico em direção ao Japão.*
*Tufão já deixou 400 pessoas desabrigadas nas Ilhas Marianas do Norte.*

Do G1, em São Paulo





Uma foto feita do espaço mostra a magnitude do supertufão Soudelor. O astronauta japonês Kimiya Yui publicou nesta terça-feira (4) o registro feito da Estação Espacial Internacional.

O supertufão, que passou no domingo (2) pelas Ilhas Marianas do Norte, no Oceano Pacífico ocidental, é considerado a maior tempestade de 2015, segundo informações da AFP. Ela atingiu a categoria 5, máxima para tempestades, e superou o ciclone Pam, considerado, até então, a mais forte do ano. A formação agora ruma em direção ao Japão, a Taiwan e à China.

A Nasa identificou ventos de mais de 250 km/h no Soudelor.

Em maio, o ciclone Pam passou por Vanuatu, país insular do Oceano Pacífico, e deixou 15 mortos.

Nenhuma morte foi atribuída à passagem do tufão Soudelor, mas a tempestade deixou um rastro de destruição nas Ilhas Marianas do Norte.

Na capital do arquipélago, Saipan, muitas estradas ficaram intransitáveis e o fornecimento de água e eletricidade foi interrompido. Aproximadamente 400 pessoas estão em abrigos de emergência.

Especialistas disseram que o tufão Soudelor vai continuar se intensificando em águas oceânicas pelas próximas 24 horas, antes de começar a perder força.

É esperado que o supertufão caia para uma tempestade categoria 4 ou 3 quando passar por Japão, Taiwan e China.


Fonte: G1


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 00:43)




----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 00:47)

Radar de Taiwan:






http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/#


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 00:53)

Acompanhamento por satélite aqui:

http://www.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=se2













> 2015/08/06 18:00, Typhoon SOUDELOR (1513), Center Location 21.5N 126.8E, Movement: WNW 22KM/HR. Minimum Pressure 930 hpa, Maximum Wind Speed 48m/s, Gust 58m/s, Radius of 15m/s 300km, Radius of 25m/s 100km.



http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/prevent/typhoon/ty.htm?


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 00:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2015 às 08:19)

Taiwan já começou a sentir os efeitos da chegada do Tufão Soudelor.
Grandes ondas estão sendo registradas no litoral e há relatos de uma morte.

_@EarthUncutTV_





O ciclone deve chegar em Taiwan entre sexta e sábado no horário local como categoria 2 ou 3, sendo as fortes chuvas a maior ameaça.
Acumulados nas partes altas da ilha podem superar 600 mm, com alto risco de deslizamentos de terra e inundações.
Storm surge também pode ser registrado.






Em sua passagem por Saipan nas Ilhas Mariana do Norte, o ciclone causou danos estimados até o momento de 20 milhões de dólares e deixou 10 feridos.
Uma estação meteorológica registrou ventos de 150 km/h e pressão de 939 mbar antes de ser nocauteada pelo ciclone.

_Saipan 
@jonevamarie_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2015 às 08:28)

Em alguns locais do norte de Taiwan os acumulados de chuva já se aproximam dos 150 mm.





Tufão Soudelor


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2015 às 07:33)

Pelo menos 4 mortes já foram confirmadas devido a passagem do tufão por Taiwan.
Em Taipingshan o acumulado nas últimas 38 horas chega a 1259 mm.
Uma rajada de vento de 230 km/h foi registrada em Su'ao, Yilan e de 210 km/h na Ilha de Pengjiayu.
2 milhões estão sem energia no país.











Os efeitos do ciclone também começam a ser sentidos na China.
Na  província de Fujian ventos com força de tempestade tropical já começaram a ser registrados.
Fortes chuvas também são esperadas, com acumulados podendo superar 300 mm em alguns locais.

Na ilha japonesa de Yonaguni, houve o registro de uma rajada de vento de 234 km/h.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2015 às 15:21)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

Vídeo de um tornado em Taiwan...


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 15:43)

Amortecedor do arranha-céus Taipei 101 aquando da passagem do tufão Soudelor:


http://www.weather.com/news/news/typhoon-soudelor-taipei-101-taiwan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2015 às 07:45)

Entre os dias 5 e 14 de Agosto a tempestade tropical Molave esteve ativa, mas não afetou nenhuma localidade.

No dia 13 se formou o ciclone Goni, que passou por rápida intensificação nas últimas 12 horas e já se aproxima da categoria 5. Taiwan e norte das Filipinas devem acompanhar esse poderoso tufão, que pode trazer impactos para ambos os países.

No dia 14 se formou o ciclone Atsani, que pode ser uma ameaça ao Japão dentro de alguns dias. Atsani neste momento é um tufão de categoria 1, mas está previsto para  chegar no mínimo a categoria 4.

HWRF 12z


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2015 às 07:50)

Tufão Goni


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 22:22)

Imagem formidável!! Os dois tufões um atrás do outro.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 22:55)

lserpa disse:


> Imagem formidável!! Os dois tufões um atrás do outro.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

E hoje:






EOSDIS


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 13:04)

http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/Products/ocean/ohc_npac.html


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 22:42)

Nestas cartas de profundidade das isotérmicas do Pacifíco se percebe como é possível, por vezes, desfilarem vários tufões sucessivos na esteira uns dos outros sem que o oceano perca o seu potencial abastecedor de humidade superficial.

Goni







Atsani







Goni e Atsani:


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

Atsani atingiu ventos máximos de 143 nós (260 Km/h) 10 horas atrás, no quadrante nordeste do olho. A pressão depois já subiu dos 904 hPa para os 910 hPa, 4 horas atrás, e a intensidade dos ventos máximos desceu para 135 nós.





Goni dirige-se para o estreito de Luzon, atingirá de raspão o norte dessa ilha principal das Filipinas mais a norte. Mas as pequenas ilhas no estreito recebê-lo-ão em pleno. Mantém ventos máximos superiores a 100 nós:


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 00:26)

*Goni *está previsto que faça uma primeira viragem para norte muito apertada, e depois ainda para nordeste, evitando assim Taiwan e poupando as ilhas do estreito de Luzon à acção do sector norte do tufão onde os ventos são mais intensos.





Mas dada a dimensão do círculo de localização do centro com probabilidade de 70% e a grande dimensão da tempestade, Taiwan pode vir a ser afectada.

*Atsani *está previsto manter-se longe de terra, encurvando gradualmente para norte e nordeste, aproximando-se do Japão mas não parece vir a ser uma ameaça.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 05:47)

Durante a manhã ambos os tufões voltaram a intensificar-se.
Goni, quatro horas atrás, apresentava rajadas de 115 nós (210 Km/h):






mas a trajectória prevista há duas horas acentua ainda mais a viragem rápida para norte, de tal modo que se espera passe ainda mais a Leste das ilhas no estreito de Luzon e portanto só afecte marginalmente as Filipinas.



No entanto repare-se como há 5 horas atrás, ainda com o tufão movendo-se para WNW, os ventos com força de tempestade tropical já alcançavam as ilhas a norte de Luzon.


Atsani apresentava rajadas de 270 Km/h, e a pressão terá descido abaixo dos 900 hPa:






Continua a previsão de não afectar terra, encurvando para nordeste:




http://www.weather.com/storms/typhoon/news/goni-atsani-guam-saipan-west-pacific-typhoons






Esperemos que a viragem de Goni para norte ocorra mesmo, pelo menos como previsto, porque há uma hora atrás o movimento era ainda de componente principal Oeste:


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 06:25)

Super-tufão Atsani esta manhã, visto pelo satélite Terra:












E o impressionante Goni em comparação com a ilha de Taiwan. Como é possível um monstro destes ser deflectido na sua trajectória de WNW para NNE, um ângulo de 90º, é assustador pensar nisto, mas é que o indicam as previsões, esperemos. Mesmo assim parece que as ilhas vão sofrer ventos na ordem de mais de 80 Km/h. E depois falta o percurso na direcção do Japão, onde está previsto chegar daqui a uma semana. Muita coisa pode mudar entretanto, apenas dois dias atrás havia ainda uma previsão que mantinha o movimento para WNW sem esta viragem radical para norte.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

Estive no _site_ do, penso que IM das Filipinas. Não é grande coisa e está lento (previsivelmente). Daqui a umas horas a luz do sol chegará às tempestades. Neste momento o cenário é este:






Porque é que a Eumetsat não disponibiliza umas imagens deste calibre?


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 18:45)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a umas horas a luz do sol chegará às tempestades.



A imagem do IR tem um aspecto muito preocupante com uma circulação perfeita fechada em torno do olho e um campo de ventos extremamente bem distribuído.
Ventos de 50 nós já estarão a atingir o extremo norte de Luzon e as pequenas ilhas:











Rajadas de 119 nós (220 Km/h), cerca de 6 horas atrás.

Pela última imagem IR já falta pouco para esta circulação intensa periférica do olho chegar às pequenas ilhas.

O cotovelo da viragem para norte está cada vez mais pronunciado, quase parece impossível que ocorra a tempo de salvar as pequenas ilhas.
Três horas atrás era esta a previsão da dramática deflecção:




Preocupante também a queda contínua da pressão no centro, desde há 24 horas.
926,7 hPa, seis horas atrás.







Última imagem, há meia hora. Não se vê a viragem ainda...






Vê-se sim o olho a contraír-se, os ventos devem ter aumentado.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/typhoon-goni-taiwan-japan-korea-philippines/51880833


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 19:56)

Actualização às 19h daqui:

É agora que Goni terá que iniciar a viragem. Repare-se como o ponto e momento de viragem têm vindo a ser protelados, a trajectória nas últimas horas foi claramente oeste:







Ventos superiores a 90 Km/h estarão já em terra:






Rajadas máximas de 115 nós (210 Km/h) na periferia do olho:






Acentuou-se a queda da pressão no centro, deverá repercutir-se no vento nas próximas horas:






914,7 hPa


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 21:23)

O olho de Goni parece estar a deteriorar-se ao mesmo tempo que a trajectória não inicia a viragem esperada. Mas o prazo dado para a curva completa eram 24 horas.






Também é aparente, na minha opinião, um fluxo divergente em altitude menos eficiente no sector norte.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 21:30)




----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2015 às 21:32)

Imagem do living Earth


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 21:35)

No seu caminho a ISS passará perto dos 2 ciclones. É de dia e são enormes. Facilmente serão visíveis. Resta é ter sorte com a câmara e o _timing_. No mesmo percurso também passará pelo Danny. Mas será de noite. Aconselho o acompanhamento no site dedicado.






http://www.isstracker.com/

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-payload


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 21:45)

Há quatro estações WU Filipinas na área:






Ilha de Itbayat, a noroeste: vento 36 Km/h;

Basco, Ilha de Batan, a norte, radar do aeroporto: vento nas últimas seis horas sempre acima dos 60 Km/h; é a estação que ficará mais próxima do centro de Goni.

Ilha de Calayan: mais a oeste, vento de 54 Km/h, já esteve acima dos 70 Km/h;

Aparri, zona central da costa norte de Luzon: vento acima de 50 Km/h, já esteve em 57 Km/h;


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 21:53)

Orion disse:


> Resta é ter sorte com a câmara e o _timing_.



Na órbita presente passa mais a Leste, apanhará o Atsani, mas o Goni estará no horizonte.
Passa neste momento a sul do nosso território continental, passou sobre a Madeira.




nesta primeira passagem não vai dar para ver nenhum dos dois:









na terceira passagem, Atsani estará no horizonte.

Entre cada passagem são aproximadamente 1h 32m.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 22:29)

Nasce o sol no horizonte para a ISS, agora precisamente ilumina a estação.

Acho que a câmara não está bem dirigida nesta altura.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 22:33)

Goni continua o movimento para Oeste , mas parece estar a perder estrutura:






Daqui a pouco quase que terá de saltar como uma bola contra uma parede para seguir a trajectória prevista.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 22:37)

off-topic:
Agora, vejam a ISS!


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 22:50)

Confirma-se que Goni tem continuado imperturbável a trajectória para Oeste:







vai mesmo "bater na parede"...


off-topic: ISS quase a terminar a passagem do Pacífico, costa oeste Norte Americana na imagem para a frente. Daqui a uma hora nova passagem pela Austrália.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:00)

StormRic disse:


> vai mesmo "bater na parede"...



Estás à espera de uma curva rápida. Tens que reparar que a distância é bastante curta para percorrer em 24 horas. A tempestade vai ficar parada. Eles têm o seu próprio modelo. ECM:











GFS:


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

Orion disse:


> Estás à espera de uma curva rápida. Tens que reparar que a distância é bastante curta para percorrer em 24 horas. A tempestade vai ficar parada. Eles têm o seu próprio modelo.



Mas também se observou que o cotovelo nas sucessivas actualizações da previsão da trajectória foi ficando cada vez mais apertado.

Na última hora Goni praticamente imobilizou-se, depois do deslocamento lento para oeste. Talvez seja o momento em que siga uma nova direcção ao reatar o movimento.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:09)




----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

Goni parado na última hora e o olho quase desapareceu:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/16W/imagery/rb_lalo-animated.gif


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:18)




----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:34)

Não gostava de estar neste voo:






O Atsani vai ter vida longa:


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 23:35)

Amanhã por esta hora, Basco será a estação mais próxima do centro de Goni.
Nas últimas horas a estação tem registado um aumento gradual do vento de NNE de 61 a 68 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 23:38)

Orion disse:


>



Nessa animação vê-se um abastecimento recente de ar húmido a entrar na circulação de Goni, vindo de sueste.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:44)




----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 23:58)

6:00 AM 21 August 2015 

19.2°N, 123.1°E 

170  km east of Calayan, Cagayan 

http://www.pagasa.dost.gov.ph/index.php/tropical-cyclones/hourly-update

O olho fica no mar. O pior passa ao lado.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 00:00)

http://pubfiles.pagasa.dost.gov.ph/tamss/weather/bulletin.pdf


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

Orion disse:


> O olho fica no mar. O pior passa ao lado.



Esta previsão é para Calayan; para a ilha de Batan, onde está o radar do aeroporto de Basco, a distância prevista de passagem é 60 Km! Isso pode fazer a parede oeste do olho roçar a ilha.
(Ver o mapa WU na mensagem anterior)


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

As ilhas de maior risco nas próximas 24h são a de Batan e Itbayat:


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 00:26)

StormRic disse:


> Esta previsão é para Calayan; para a ilha de Batan, onde está o radar do aeroporto de Basco, a distância prevista de passagem é 60 Km! Isso pode fazer a parede oeste do olho roçar a ilha.
> (Ver o mapa WU na mensagem anterior)



Que tem? A ilha de Batan tem 12 mil pessoas mais coisa menos coisa. O pior continua a passar ao lado das ilhas principais das Filipinas. Naquela zona é um bocado difícil não acertar em algumas. As ondas serão o pior problema tendo em conta a densidade populacional:






http://www.batamexpat.com/2015/03/02/


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 00:29)

Goni imóvel há duas horas. O olho está oculto por nebulosidade alta ou média:


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 00:53)

Nas próximas 36 horas (contando a partir das 18h do dia 20) a média das isobaras 984 e 1024. Movimento muito lento de ambos os tufões:






Chuva nas próximas 60 horas, em polegadas:






1 polegada = 25.4 mm de chuva


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 01:37)

A ISS está quase a passar perto do Tufão Atsani. O Goni não deve ser visível. Só na próxima passagem, daqui a +-2 horas (se não houver mudança de câmara logo antes do tufão ser visível ).


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 01:59)

Muita sorte. Puseram a câmara frontal. Não passou diretamente por cima. Ainda assim deu para ver o olho (lado esquerdo da imagem, há um contraste ténue):






(não estou no meu pc normal. A edição da imagem deixa muito a desejar )

-----

A próxima passagem será muito próximo do Goni. O Atsani dificilmente será visto. E se for com a câmara agora em vigor (diretamente para baixo), o melhor é mesmo ter poucas expectativas.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 17:59)

*A View Inside Typhoon Atsani *

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=86454&eocn=home&eoci=iotd_title


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 19:20)

O Goni esteve estacionário:


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 19:23)

Five people were killed while thousands were affected as Typhoon Ineng (international name Goni) ravaged northern Luzon on Friday.

The typhoon's eye did not make landfall over the Cordilleras in northern Luzon but its heavy rains and strong winds left five people dead in the region.

Among the casualties were Erwin Celo, 26 years old, Markim Celo, 21 and a 10-year old boy, who were killed in a landslide, according to local authorities.

Almost the entire city of Baguio lost power and electricity was still being restored as of Friday night.

A large part of Benguet and Mt. Province also lost power due to damaged transmission lines.

Rains persisted for about 27 hours in Baguio City and left Burnham Park inundated.

Strong winds also uprooted trees in the city. A taxi and a truck were pinned down by uprooted trees. Drivers and passengers of the vehicles were injured.

Authorities have closed down Kennon Road due to landslides. Motorists are advised to take Marcos highway instead.

More than 20 roads were closed in the entire Cordillera region.

Typhoon Ineng was packing maximum sustained winds of 170 kilometers per hour near the center with gusts of 205 kph as of Friday.

As of 9 p.m., the eye of the typhoon was located at 110 kilometers east of Calayan, Cagayan.

According to state weather bureau PAGASA, Typhoon Ineng was stationary Friday night before it will change direction and head to the southern islands of Japan.

The Batanes group of islands and northern Cagayan, including Babuyan group of islands and Calayan group of islands, remained under signal number 3.

Public storm signal number 2 was up over the rest of Cagayan, northern Isabela, Kalinga, Apayao, Abra and Ilocos Norte. The rest of Isabela, Ifugao, Mt. Province, Benguet, La Union and Ilocos Sur were under signal number 1.

The typhoon continued to intensify monsoon rains (habagat) in Pangasinan, Zambales, Bataan, Metro Manila and the rest of Luzon and western Visayas.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/08/21/15/5-dead-typhoon-ineng-ravages-northern-luzon


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 19:25)

Os dois tufões hoje, vistos pelo Aqua:


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 19:29)

Calayan já teve ventos médios de 75 Km/h, diminuiram na última hora; 75 mm acumulados.

Goni, depois de estar quase imobilizado, tem agora movimento para NNE:






Nesta trajectória prevista passará perto de Batan dentro de 5 horas, ainda como tufão de categoria 2.

As duas estações WU dessa zona Basco e Itbayat não estão a reportar:


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 19:32)

Segundo o livin Earth, esse movimento é norte e a 1km/h  praticamente parado


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

Últimos dados de Basco:

65 Km/h após ter estado em 72 Km/h.

Felizmente Goni tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade quanto a ventos, mas pode ser apenas uma flutuação como já teve anteriormente:




Ponto da situação há 45 minutos:







Vento máximo de 180 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

Da posição presente até à que está prevista vir a ocupar amanhã pelas 16h daqui, a trajectória será ligeiramente encurvada, levando-o primeiro numa direcção próxima do Norte, como indicado na análise das 19h. Passará a 40 Km ou menos de Basco.


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 19:56)




----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 22:42)

O Atsani poderá ser visto na próxima passagem (não nesta a seguir) mas acredito que muito mal. Daqui a 3/4 horas dever-se-á ver o Goni e certamente o Atsani com alguma qualidade.

Como curiosidade. Há pouco estava ver a câmara da ISS. Mesmo com pouca definição deu para ver luzes da costa este da América do Norte. É-me dificil dizer a localização precisa (mas aposto o Canadá):


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 00:31)

Goni começa a acelerar numa trajectória ainda bastante colada ao Norte, a virar para NNE, última imagem uma hora atrás:


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 00:39)

StormRic disse:


> Goni começa a acelerar numa trajectória ainda bastante colada ao Norte, a virar para NNE, última imagem uma hora atrás:



Aí tens a tua curva 

Está quase a ficar ao alcance dos radares de Taiwan:






http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/

E japoneses:






http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 00:47)




----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

Orion disse:


> Aí tens a tua curva



A curva ocorreu durante a quase paragem, ponto onde chegou ainda com categoria 3.
E o aspecto da trajectória é tal e qual o que me pareceu, como se tivesse batido numa parede, parou e daí partiu para norte, não houve nenhuma curva gradual.






As duas estações das ilhas mais próximas do centro infelizmente deixaram de reportar, Itbayat há 10 horas tinha chegado às rajadas de 93 Km/h; Basco 98 Km/h.

Calayan, mais afastada do centro, para sudoeste, reportou 75 mm ontem e mais 25 mm hoje, vento máximo 76 Km/h.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 00:55)

-------------------











A ISS está quase a passar na periferia do Atsani. A câmara em vigor que está em vigor é a frontal. Apenas deverá aparecer, à esquerda, uma massa disforme de nuvens. Daqui a 100 minutos será a passagem mais interessante. A ISS deverá passar entre os 2 tufões:


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

Atsani parece entrar num ciclo de renovação do olho:


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 01:05)

Gradualmente o Atsani e o Goni entrarão na ferramenta que disponibiliza imagens com um intervalo de 2:30 mins:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms150jp/












Já de vez, faixas de _cirrus_ sobre a Papua Nova-Guiné:






Quanto ao tufão propriamente dito, mudaram a câmara quando as nuvens exteriores começavam a ser visiveis. Duvido que se visse mais do que isto:






A câmara atual é a diretamente para baixo. Para além das células convectivas, pouco há a ver:






Faltam 90 mins para 'A' passagem:






Haverá 'sorte' com a câmara?


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 01:12)

Orion disse:


> A câmara atual é a diretamente para baixo. Para além das células convectivas, pouco há a ver:


Acho que fazem de propósito...

Mas estas vistas para baixo permitem fazer algo inédito, que são pares estereoscópicos. Vou tentar construir alguns.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 01:15)

StormRic disse:


> Mas estas vistas para baixo permitem fazer algo inédito, que são pares estereoscópicos. Vou tentar construir alguns.



Só a próxima passagem permitirá ver o Atsani com grande detalhe (não passará muito longe do centro - estimativa muito geral). O Goni será visto, penso eu, com melhor detalhe na passagem subsequente. Nesta última o Atsani não será visível. Também depende das câmaras. Se houvesse uma escala de entusiasmo, a câmara apontada para baixo estava ao mesmo nível do momento em que aparece a mensagem a dizer que a câmara está a ser mudada .


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 01:19)




----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 01:50)

Goni  e Atsani em diminuição de intensidade do vento e subida da pressão central:






Ilha de Batan perto da parede ocidental do olho de Goni:





ventos de quase 80 nós e felizmente é o lado menos intenso, em que a velocidade de deslocamento se subtrai à da rotação dos ventos em torno do centro:






Atsani com intensidade semelhante:











Mas um olho mais alargado:





Gémeos...


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 02:52)

Calhou a má câmara no Goni. Não deu para ver. No Atsani:




































----------------------


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 02:53)

Devido a preferirem que a própria ISS fique bem no retrato, em vez de ajustarem a exposição e diminuirem o brilho das nuvens, a única coisa que se vê do Atsani é uma grande mancha totalmente branca sem detalhe algum:


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 02:59)

StormRic disse:


> Devido a preferirem que a própria ISS fique bem no retrato, em vez de ajustarem a exposição e diminuirem o brilho das nuvens, a única coisa que se vê do Atsani é uma grande mancha totalmente branca sem detalhe algum:



Não se deve ser injusto. As câmaras até têm um excelente detalhe e excedem as expectativas. O propósito delas é este:



> Analysis of this experiment will be conducted to assess the effects of the space environment on the equipment and video quality which may help decisions about cameras for future missions. High school students helped with the design of some of the HDEV components through the High Schools United with NASA to Create Hardware (HUNCH) program.



Um furacão tem um brilho muito intenso. As imagens que são distribuídas na 'net são privadas, dos astronautas. Essas câmaras são deixadas mais ou menos ao seu destino. Não esquecer que essa responsabilidade, das imagens detalhadas, são dos satélites meteorológicos. As da ISS são um bónus. E nesse campo cumprem perfeitamente o seu objetivo


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 03:05)

Orion disse:


> Não se deve ser injusto. As câmaras até têm um excelente detalhe e excedem as expectativas. O propósito delas é este:
> 
> 
> 
> Um furacão tem um brilho muito intenso. As imagens que são distribuídas na 'net são privadas, dos astronautas. Essas câmaras são deixadas mais ou menos ao seu destino. Não esquecer que essa responsabilidade, das imagens detalhadas, são dos satélites meteorológicos. As da ISS são um bónus. E nesse campo cumprem perfeitamente o seu objetivo



Certamente, mas estou a falar de um ajustamento mínimo, veja-se como o próprio oceano está demasiado claro. Já na câmara vertical fica muito melhor, mesmo o brilho intenso do topo da tempestade fica com a luminosidade perfeita.
O aperfeiçoamento deve ser sempre um objectivo em vista, se eu acho que pode ser facilmente melhorado porque não dizê-lo?


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 03:58)

Goni reorganiza a estrutura do olho. A passar nesta altura perto de Basco. A estação retomou intermitentemente a transmissão. Registou só 72 Km/h de vento médio que tem vindo a rodar gradualmente de ENE para NNE.
Terá acumulado 25 mm hoje (é quase meio dia lá).


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 20:29)

Basco registou 94 Km/h de vento médio máximo, de NNO, à volta das 6 da tarde de dia 22 (10h aqui no continente) e precipitação acumulada de 30mm.

Nessa altura Goni já era categoria 1 e continuou a decrescer de intensidade até há uma hora atrás. Prevê-se que recupere a categoria 2 e assim continue até chegar ao arquipélago japonês:





















Nenhuma área de terra recebeu até agora o embate ou passagem próxima do olho do tufão.
Tal poderá acontecer daqui a menos de 24 horas, com as ilhas de Ishigaki e Tarama:











O grupo Sakishima do arquipélago de RyuKyu é a área mais vulnerável, especialmente a pequena ilha de Tarama, plana de altitudes inferiores a 20 m.






Tarama


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 21:41)

Ishigaki regista ventos médios já superiores a 50 Km/h, de ESE, em aumento.
Pressão em descida, 994 hPa.
Previsão de pressão mínima de 958 hPa daqui a 27 horas, com a passagem do olho do tufão a Leste e próximo da ilha. Vento máximo previsto superior a 100 Km/h daqui a 24 horas.
Precipitação esperada na ordem dos 200 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 22:41)

StormRic disse:


> Ishigaki regista ventos médios já superiores a 50 Km/h, de ESE, em aumento.
> Pressão em descida, 994 hPa.
> Previsão de pressão mínima de 958 hPa daqui a 27 horas, com a passagem do olho do tufão a Leste e próximo da ilha. Vento máximo previsto superior a 100 Km/h daqui a 24 horas.
> Precipitação esperada na ordem dos 200 mm.



Só um offtopic: Em Portugal +80 km/h é comum com a Nortada. Agora se caísse essa chuva num dia, equivale à precipitação que caiu aqui desde o ínicio do ano... Era ver Lisboa com 10 metros de água.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 00:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Em Portugal +80 km/h é comum com a Nortada.



Não, não é comum, estamos a falar de vento médio, não das rajadas. Vento médio superior a 80 Km/h cá não ocorre fora do contexto das tempestades. Claro que se formos à Peninha na serra de Sintra em dia de nortada forte apanhamos com vento desta ordem, mas também lá no cimo do santuário onde se registam esses valores não há construções nem árvores altas nem nada, para além do sólido monumento de pedra e alvenaria. Se transferirmos o vento que se sente na Peninha nessas alturas para uma vulgar zona urbanizada, a destruição de postes, estruturas de madeira, coberturas etc seria extensa. Já com 100 Km/h de vento médio ainda seria pior, e é o que se está à espera do Goni para as ilhas que estiverem no caminho perto do centro.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

Goni

Raios:






Radar:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 03:16)

StormRic disse:


> Não, não é comum, estamos a falar de vento médio, não das rajadas. Vento médio superior a 80 Km/h cá não ocorre fora do contexto das tempestades. Claro que se formos à Peninha na serra de Sintra em dia de nortada forte apanhamos com vento desta ordem, mas também lá no cimo do santuário onde se registam esses valores não há construções nem árvores altas nem nada, para além do sólido monumento de pedra e alvenaria. Se transferirmos o vento que se sente na Peninha nessas alturas para uma vulgar zona urbanizada, a destruição de postes, estruturas de madeira, coberturas etc seria extensa. Já com 100 Km/h de vento médio ainda seria pior, e é o que se está à espera do Goni para as ilhas que estiverem no caminho perto do centro.


Ahh pensava que estavas sempre a falar de rajadas, desculpa a minha ignorância


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 17:04)

Outros dados:


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 17:08)




----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 18:18)

O olho de Goni passou sobre Ishigaki e Iriomote.

O registo da estação WU de Ishigaki é impressionante. Pode-se esperar consideráveis danos.
Foi um impacto directo nestas ilhas.

Os ventos registados na tabela chegaram aos *163 Km/h*; precipitação acumulada no dia 23, *166 mm.*
Pressão mínima *948 hPa.
*
O vento inicialmente de ESE, foi rodando para SE numa altura em que as rajadas atingiam os 128 Km/h; continuou a rodar para sul e nesta direcção atingiu a força máxima que a estação registou. Nas duas horas seguintes rodou para OSO e manteve-se com força superior a 128 Km/h.

Esta ilha foi a que recebeu a parede oriental do olho do tufão, a mais perigosa nesta trajectória. A pequena ilha de Tarama tê-la-à apanhado também.

http://www.weather.com/storms/typhoon/news/goni-atsani-guam-saipan-west-pacific-typhoons



> Typhoon Goni pounded Japan's southern Ryukyu Islands on Sunday evening Japanese time (Sunday morning U.S. time).
> 
> Peak Wind Gust Reports
> 
> ...



















Na altura da passagem sobre as ilhas, o olho já estava perfeitamente reformado.




Rajada máxima registada de *255 Km/h* !


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 18:39)

Goni visto pelo satélite Aqua, a chegar ao arquipélago Ryukyu:


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 18:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ahh pensava que estavas sempre a falar de rajadas, desculpa a minha ignorância



Eu é que peço desculpa por não ter indicado bem e induzido em erro.


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

71 m/s damm!!


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

Foi uma intensificação de última hora mesmo antes de atingir as ilhas, algo inesperada pois as previsões anteriores não davam o Goni com categoria superior a 2, em doze horas passou de 1 a 3:






O próximo impacto poderá ser já nas ilhas principais, especialmente a cidade de* Nagasaki*, onde passará a oeste com categoria 2 segundo as previsões. Consoante a distância a que passar trará a parede oriental do olho mais ou menos próxima.
Daqui até lá passará relativamente afastado de Okinawa e não há outras ilhas no trajecto.

Ainda poderá chegar à Coreia como categoria 1.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 19:17)

*270.5 mm em 24 horas* em Ishigakijima.

*181,5 mm em quatro horas* durante a passagem do olho do tufão.

Kumejima, uma pequena ilha que será a que fica mais perto da trajectória de Goni até este chegar à ilha principal, começa a sentir já a proximidade do sector oriental da tempestade.
Pressão em descida, 996 hPa e 50 Km/h de SE.
A passagem distante do centro, a oeste, não trará problemas a esta ilha próxima de Okinawa, mais a Leste.

Estas serão as estações oficiais mais perto do centro de Goni, a seguir nas próximas horas:

Kitahara

Yonagunijima


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 19:32)

Pelos dados da estação Nakasuji do aeroporto da pequena ilha plana de Tarama, este facto de não ter relevo proeminente ter-lhe-á valido condições menos gravosas.

*115,5 mm* nas últimas 24 horas e rajada máxima de *46,8 m/s (168 Km/h)*. No entanto suficiente para causar devastação nas árvores da ilha.

Selecção de outras estações oficiais aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 20:10)

Imagem dos Tufões  Goni and Atsani 



http://earth.nullschool.net


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 20:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagem dos Tufões Goni and Atsani



Goni tem uma ciculação apertada em torno do olho, enquanto que Atsani, com todo o espaço oceânico à volta, parece que aproveitou para ser muito maior mas com menor concentração de ventos, que agora estão restritos ao sector Leste e algo afastados do centro. Aliás Atsani é um interessante caso de estudo porque não teve até agora qualquer interferência de terra na sua circulação, é um tufão totalmente marítimo. Enquanto que Goni tem estado em constante interacção periférica com terra e tem-se saído muto bem mediante uma hábil trajectória, se assim se pode dizer.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 22:32)

Das duas uma. Ou o radar tem melhor definição ou o Goni voltou a ganhar força:


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 22:48)




----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 23:30)

Orion disse:


> Das duas uma. Ou o radar tem melhor definição ou o Goni voltou a ganhar força:



Ou ambas. Na passagem pelas primeiras ilhas Ryukyu, houve acumulados horários de 50mm. E parece que o tufão ganha força e organização, já é categoria 3, e parece poder chegar a 4 pelo meio do trajecto até impacto directo previsto para Nagasaki daqui a 24 horas, categoria 3 ou2.
Tem o caminho livre de obstáculos terrestres até lá, nada sofreu com a passagem por Ishigakijima.

Quatro horas atrás o aumento de força era notório em todos os aspectos, vento máximo a aumentar, pressão a diminuir, área de ventos sustentados superiores a 80 nós a aumentar:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2015 às 04:27)

Atsani chegou por um breve momento a categoria 5, porém felizmente ficou somente em alto-mar e praticamente não afetou nenhuma localidade. O ciclone deve fazer transição para extratropical na terça.

Goni, trouxe fortes chuvas para as Filipinas, que ocasionaram até o momento 15 mortes. O ciclone também trouxe fortes chuvas para Taiwan, porém não se relata ainda nada muito grave na ilhas. O pior do ciclone foi sentido em algumas Ilhas Japonesas, em Ishigakijima houve o registro de uma rajada de vento de 254 km/h e em Iriomote-jima de 193 km/h. Há estragos, porém não há confirmação de feridos até o momento. O ciclone deve seguir afetando ilhas japonesas e o sul do Japão e as Coreias dentro dos próximos dias.

Miyakojima


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2015 às 04:31)

No olho do tufão Goni


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2015 às 04:37)

Goni


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

Goni passou pela categoria 4 (Saffir-Simpson) onze horas atrás, Tufão classe 5 (muito forte) na escala japonesa:














Nas últimas horas derivou para Leste chegando a terra mais cedo do que anteriormente previsto:






Uma extensa área de ventos prolonga-se para Leste, varrendo as ilhas centrais e setentrionais do arquipélago Ryukyu com força de tempestade tropical:




















Esperemos que decresça de intensidade antes do embate com Kyushu na área de Kagoshima e a seguir Nagasaki.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 18:34)

já há rajadas na ordem dos 44 m/s (158 Km/h) em Makurazaki, no extremo sudoeste de Kagoshima; 30 m/s em Ibusuki.

É madrugada por lá nesta altura, 2h30.

E chove bem em Kagoshima, 58mm nas últimas 4 horas.

Vento 40 minutos atrás:






precipitação horária que poria as nossas zonas urbanas a andar de bote:


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Olho do tufão Goni a oeste de Kagoshima, sobre o mar (última imagem uma hora atrás). Parece que vai mesmo para Nagasaki:






Parece perder força rapidamente.






Kagoshima mesmo já registou uma rajada de 45 m/s (162 Km/h); 45,9 m/s em Makurazaki.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 19:43)

Cerca de hora e meia atrás o tufão já foi despromovido para classe 4 (categoria 1 na Saffir-Simpson), ventos 30 m/s e rajadas até 45 m/s. A trajectória prevista roda para NE. A interacção com terra no sector oriental, o mais activo, a fazer os seus efeitos antes mesmo do _landfall_. O tufão perde convecção no sector norte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Decréscimo de força muito rápido, quase em landfall, vento médio 30 m/s, rajada 40 m/s.





Há 15 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:10)

Sendai, rajada de 45 m/s às 3:27 (19h27 aqui).






Nakakoshiki, *87,5 mm* na última hora! 






Não faço ideia do que isso é... 

Esta travagem violenta do tufão está a gerar quantidades de precipitação fenomenais.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:22)

Acumulados superiores a 150 mm em 6 horas: que aviso seria este por cá? 

Apesar de que já ocorreram no nosso território.

O Japão paga o preço de a Coreia do Sul mal ser tocada pela tempestade, segundo a última trajectória prevista.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:45)

Primeiro _landfall_ já ocorreu cerca de uma hora atrás, em Akune, o olho a partir daí ficou com a estrutura oculta. Foi um embate directo da parede oriental. Ainda não há dados de observação mais recentes do que duas horas. A rajada de 162 Km/h em Kagoshima estará relacionada com a passagem perto da parede do olho.






Muitas montanhas nesta zona a travar o sector oriental do tufão.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Goni continua a despejar quantidades de precipitação impressionantes na interacção com o relevo acidentado das penínsulas desta região.
Ainda mantém ventos de 30 m/s e rajadas de 40 m/s.






Intensidades da chuva na ordem dos 30 a mais de 60 mm/h.






À passagem do olho Akune registou rajada máxima de 44 m/s, de Oeste, às 4:35 (20:35 aqui).

Sendai, 45 m/s já referida antes.

Minamata, 37,3 m/s de E, às 3:50.

Acumulados de precipitação superiores a 200 mm.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

StormRic disse:


> Nakakoshiki, *87,5 mm* na última hora!



Se puseres a imagem de radar de vez em quando, as tuas publicações ficam mais bem percetíveis. O Goni está-se a desfazer:






Mas até há pouco tempo ainda tinha muita força:






Daqui a pouco já haverá imagens a cores:






O Goni passou disto:






a isto em 3 horas:






Nota ainda para o Atsani, que mais parece duas tempestades a girar entre si.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 21:54)

A estimativa da chuva para as próximas horas está aqui:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radame/

ou aqui com maior resolução:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/highresorad/


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> O Goni está-se a desfazer



Mas mantém a força dos ventos, é tenaz:

30 m/s e 45 m/s de rajada.

Porém é a precipitação que atinge valores agora espantosos, tais como *115,0 mm* acumulados em *uma hora*, 206,5 em três horas, em Unzendake.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 02:18)




----------



## Vince (1 Set 2015 às 14:59)

Só por curiosidade, um output do modelo GFDL (um mesoescala/alta resolução para furacões) do Kilo para daqui a uns dias (126 horas)





(c) Levi Cowan


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Vince disse:


> Só por curiosidade, um output do modelo GFDL (um mesoescala/alta resolução para furacões) do Kilo para daqui a uns dias (126 horas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E o recorde da pressão mais baixa é 870 hPa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2015 às 22:43)

No dia 05 de setembro se formou a tempestade tropical Etau, que afetou o Japão, onde causou fortes chuvas e deslizamentos de terra.
Houve o registro de uma morte. 
O ciclone se dissipou hoje.

Furacão/Tufão Kilo segue ativo a 21 dias e entrou no top 5 de ciclones com vida mais longa do Pacífico.
O ciclone é previsto para se dissipar somente daqui dois dias. 
O ciclone pode trazer chuvas fortes e mar agitado para as Ilhas Curilas.

1. John, 1994 — 31 dias
2. Tina, 1992 — 24.5 dias
3. Paka, 1997 — 24 dias
4. Ioke, 2006 — 21.5 dias
5. Kilo, 2015 — 21 dias
6. Keoni, 1993 e Boris, 1984 — 20.5 dias


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2015 às 18:39)

Tufão Dujuan fez landfall em Taiwan hoje como categoria 4.
O ciclone causou o registro de rajadas de vento de impressionantes* 292 km/h* em Yonagunijima, Japão e *243 km/h* em Su-ao, Taiwan.
Acumulados de chuva superiores a 600 mm foram registrados em Taiwan.
Até o momento não há registro de feridos ou mortos e os danos só devem ser conhecidos assim que amanhecer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2015 às 18:41)

Landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2015 às 18:47)




----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2015 às 20:21)

Que monstro!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Out 2015 às 18:20)

Após Dujuan tivemos a formação do tufão Mujigae que sofreu rápida intensificação antes de fazer landfall na China como categoria 4, causando 22 mortes e 3,69 bilhões de doláres em danos e do tufão Choi-wan que afetou Japão e Rússia como um ciclone extratropical.

Super tufão Koppu deve fazer landfall na ilha de Luzon nas Filipinas nas próximas 6 horas, como categoria 4 ou 5.
Acumulados de chuva em alguns locais podem superar 800 mm.

Tufão Champi está previsto para se tornar um forte tufão nos próximos dias, porém os modelos não mostram ele ameaçando nenhuma localidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2015 às 18:34)

Koppu causou acumulados de quase 1000 mm em 72 horas em cidades das Filipinas, causando grandes inundações e deixando pelo menos 12 mortes. 
O ciclone deve se dissipar dentro de poucos dias.
 Champi chegou na categoria 4, mas já está se enfraquecendo e deve ameaçar apenas pequenas ilhas pouco povoadas em alto-mar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Out 2015 às 06:16)

Tufão Champi trouxe ventos e chuvas fortes para algumas ilhas japonesas pouco povoadas. 
Não se reporta danos e o ciclone está previsto para se dissipar no dia 26/10.





http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/19814


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2015 às 21:23)

*Typhoon In-fa to Threaten Guam Saturday*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news






http://www.prh.noaa.gov/guam/cyclone.php






http://www.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=pi1

Outras imagens de satélite:

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/guam/

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/27W/27W_floater.html

Radar:

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-radar/united-states-regional/gu/agana

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=gua&product=N0R&overlay=11100111&loop=no

Estação meteorológica da NOAA:

http://w1.weather.gov/obhistory/PGUM.html

Atualizações oficiais:

https://www.facebook.com/NWSGuam/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Nov 2015 às 04:45)

Tufão In-fa se fortaleceu para categoria 2.
O ciclone pode afetar Guam nos próximos dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Dez 2015 às 06:35)

Tufão In-fa que esteve ativa entre 17 e 26 de Novembro chegou até a categoria 4.
O ciclone não afetou nenhuma localidade de forma significativa.

Tempestade tropical Melor que se formou no dia 09, segue em direção as Filipinas.
O ciclone está previsto para se fortalecer para um tufão de categoria 1 no dia 13 e fazer_ landfall _entre os dias 15 e 16 nas Filipinas como categoria 2.
Acumulados superiores a 500 mm podem ser registrados no leste das ilhas de Luzon e Visayas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Dez 2015 às 06:49)

Temporada de tufões de 2015 registrou até o momento 37 depressões, sendo que 27 foram nomeadas, 17 se tornaram tufões e 8 supertufões.
No total, até o momento tivemos 208 mortes causadas por ciclones no Pacífico Oeste e os danos são estimados em quase 10 bilhões.
Todos os meses de 2015 tiveram pelo menos um ciclone no Pacífico Oeste, algo raro.
A energia ciclônica acumulada de 2015 se aproxima dos 464, sendo esta temporada considerada como hiperativa.

ACE -  2015


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 15:16)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/melor-to-threaten-philippines/54139705


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Dez 2015 às 03:28)

Melor está passando por rápida intensificação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Dez 2015 às 06:29)

Tufão Melor










http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...ber_of_images_to_display=48&loop_speed_ms=100


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 01:35)

Melor que chegou brevemente na categoria 4 e está concluindo um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, pode fazer landfall dentro de poucas horas nas Filipinas como categoria 3 ou 4. 
O landfall deve ocorrer no norte da ilha de Samar.
Como já foi falado, acumulados superiores a 500 mm são possíveis, além de storm surge e rajadas de vento de 200 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 01:46)

Algumas cidades do norte da Ilha de Samar devem estar na parede do olho em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 03:14)

Melor está fazendo um breve _landfall _no norte da Ilha de Samar neste momento. 
O olho do ciclone deve voltar em breve para o mar e chegar dentro de aproximadamente 5 horas a região de Bicol.






O ciclone segue se intensificando e provavelmente é categoria 4 neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 05:28)

San Roque, Samar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 05:48)

Olho de Melor está novamente no mar.
O segundo_ landfall_ pode ocorrer entre Bulusan e Gulat, área onde vivem aproximadamente 100 mil pessoas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 05:52)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 16:49)

Melor fez landfall cerca de 7 horas atrás na região de Bicol como categoria 4.
O ciclone está agora no Mar de Sibuyan e deve afetar com maior intensidade as ilhas de Mindoro e Luzon nas próximas horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Dez 2015 às 00:18)

Melor segue surpreendendo.
O ciclone que se desloca de forma lenta, conseguiu se reorganizar no Mar de Sibuyan e possivelmente está novamente na categoria 4.
O ciclone está impactando neste momento principalmente as ilhas de Mindoro, Marinduque, Tablas e Romblon.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Dez 2015 às 00:28)

Os modelos mostram que ainda poderemos falar muito de Melor nos próximos dias, pois eles sugerem que depois de atravessar as Filipinas, o ciclone irá entrar no mar da China Meridional, seguir na direção sul, entrar no Golfo da Tailândia e depois na Baía de Bengala.

Outro ciclone, está logo atrás de Melor e pode afetar Mindanao, Filipinas daqui alguns dias como depressão ou tempestade tropical de acordo com os modelos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Dez 2015 às 03:39)

Melor está fazendo _landfall_ como categoria 4 na ilha de Mindoro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Dez 2015 às 03:41)

Gloria, Mindoro


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Dez 2015 às 04:08)

A energia ciclônica acumulada de 2015 chegou a 474,8, sendo o terceiro maior ACE, perdendo apenas de 2004 com 481 e 1997 com 568.
Na soma do Pacífico Oeste, Central e Leste, 2015 e o ano com maior energia ciclônica acumulada já registrada, com valor de 762, quebrando o recorde de 760 de 1997.
Melor se tornou o 26º furacão de categoria 4 ou 5 registrado em 2015 no hemisfério norte, trucidando ainda mais o antigo recorde de 18, que pertencia a 2004 e 1997.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Dez 2015 às 05:41)

Melor


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Dez 2015 às 02:54)

Melor causou 23 mortes e danos estimados em 20 milhões de dólares nas Filipinas.
A Depressão tropical 29W (Onyok) está causando fortes chuvas em Mindanao, Filipinas.
Seguimos acompanhando os restos de Melor e 29W, pois podem se tornar um ciclone no Mar da China Meridional ou no Golfo da Tailândia.






Acumulado de chuva  - 5 dias


----------

